# Looking for a "For Sale" thread?



## 99wrangler (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyway I have a Weapon R Dragon intake for sale that I want to unload. Ibought it for the wife's car but never got around to installing it. It's new in Box and I am looking for $65 for it. Oh yeah it would help if I gave you the vehicle info, it will fit a 2001 (hers is an 01 SE). I am in MA but e-mial me your zip for shipping. Thanks ~Joel [email protected]


----------

